# Jordan Barrett with top female models



## Reckless Turtle (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Reckless Turtle (Feb 26, 2022)

Only an older Doutzen Kroes managed to survive:


----------



## Korea (Feb 26, 2022)

IDK how niggas cope with that "Low Appeal" BS.

Crazy if you think he has trouble getting women.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Feb 26, 2022)

Korea said:


> IDK how niggas cope with that "Low Appeal" BS.
> 
> Crazy if you think he has trouble getting women.


He has trouble getting women because they feel insecure around him. Not even pounds of makeup can prevent the destruction. That's why he has to bat for the other team.


----------



## WhiteGoodman (Feb 26, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Enfant terrible (Feb 26, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Only an older Doutzen Kroes managed to survive:


they should have kids
would be curious to see how they would turn out


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Korea (Feb 26, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> He has trouble getting women because they feel insecure around him. Not even pounds of makeup can prevent the destruction. That's why he has to bat for the other team.


Yea lol, females def get insecure.

Regardless, they probably let him fuck lol.


----------



## datboijj (Feb 26, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yea lol, females def get insecure.
> 
> Regardless, they probably let him fuck lol.


but barret is actually gay so idk what your talking about tbh


----------



## StrangerDanger (Feb 26, 2022)

datboijj said:


> but barret is actually gay so idk what your talking about tbh


oh boy


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Feb 26, 2022)

Korea said:


> Yea lol, females def get insecure.
> 
> Regardless, they probably let him fuck lol.





datboijj said:


> but barret is actually gay so idk what your talking about tbh


Users here will be like "very GL guys end up in relationships because they don't need to prove anything by slaying."

Meanwhile, Jordan Barrett entirely gives up on women and moves on to men.


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 26, 2022)

Korea said:


> IDK how niggas cope with that "Low Appeal" BS.*
> 
> Crazy if you think he has trouble getting women.


*had

he's gay now


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Feb 26, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Only an older Doutzen Kroes managed to survive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna say that this female model held up well too, until I paused the video here:


----------



## brianxx (Feb 26, 2022)

I wish the Chechens invade the West.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Feb 26, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> *had
> 
> he's gay now


Is it possible that Australians have a stronger predisposition to homosexuality?


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Feb 26, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Is it possible that Australians have a stronger predisposition to homosexuality?


why do you think that


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Feb 26, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> why do you think that


I'm just being a cunt.


----------



## germanlooks (Feb 27, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Users here will be like "very GL guys end up in relationships because they don't need to prove anything by slaying."
> 
> Meanwhile, Jordan Barrett entirely gives up on women and moves on to men.


That’s cope.

Barret is obv more attractive than most men but he isn’t really that attractive.
I heard it from many women and you also see it under YouTube comments etc.
He looks too feminine and weird. Would be absolutely invisible next to men like Cavill, Pitt, Bomer etc.
Even O pry appeal mogs him to oblivion.
The only reason he fucked hot girls is that he worked with them in the same industry so of corse it’s easy af to slay them if you are already above average looking and constantly interact with these women.


----------



## Morbidlife (Feb 27, 2022)

I constantly read threads how this guy has no appeal and how random girls react negatively to him when they were asked to rate him, but I have literally not seen a single one of those other models people like so much here that seems remotely surrounded by as many women as this guy.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Feb 27, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> That’s cope.
> 
> Barret is obv more attractive than most men but he isn’t really that attractive.
> I heard it from many women and you also see it under YouTube comments etc.
> ...


I was intentionally making a @Biggdink-tier comment.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Feb 27, 2022)

Morbidlife said:


> I constantly read threads how this guy has no appeal and how random girls react negatively to him when they were asked to rate him, but I have literally not seen a single one of those other models people like so much here that seems remotely surrounded by as many women as this guy.


Maybe they like his personality.


----------



## Sopdu (Feb 27, 2022)

Gay bestfriend vibes


----------



## Sopdu (Feb 27, 2022)

I actually mog him


----------



## justadude (Feb 27, 2022)

Korea said:


> IDK how niggas cope with that "Low Appeal" BS.
> 
> Crazy if you think he has trouble getting women.


i think the argument is low appeal for his level of psl, which is definitely true. the guy is a gigachad aesthetics wise but certainly does not have the appeal of hexum for example


----------



## Preston (Feb 27, 2022)

justadude said:


> i think the argument is low appeal for his level of psl, which is definitely true. the guy is a gigachad aesthetics wise but certainly does not have the appeal of hexum for example


This. I remember ArabIncel's Barrett tinder experiment. He got a ton of matches in Toronto but very underwhelming for his psl level. Regular chad results. Miro Cech, Tyler Maher, Stephan James all did much better than him


----------



## Korea (Feb 27, 2022)

justadude said:


> i think the argument is low appeal for his level of psl, which is definitely true. the guy is a gigachad aesthetics wise but certainly does not have the appeal of hexum for example


It holds a bit of meritt.

I think the main difference we have as poeple on this forum is not seeing them IRL.

100% of model pics are frauded shopped etc.

IRL he most likely doesn't look very uncanny I'd imagine.


----------



## justadude (Feb 27, 2022)

Korea said:


> It holds a bit of meritt.
> 
> I think the main difference we have as poeple on this forum is not seeing them IRL.
> 
> ...


multiple people have done experiments, its very clear that he has the appeal of like a mid tier chad
https://looksmax.org/threads/blackp...-barrett-has-low-irl-appeal-confirmed.173771/


----------



## Korea (Feb 27, 2022)

justadude said:


> multiple people have done experiments, its very clear that he has the appeal of like a mid tier chad
> https://looksmax.org/threads/blackp...-barrett-has-low-irl-appeal-confirmed.173771/


Yea, his eyes being fully hooded DEFINETLY subtract from appeal.


----------



## Gargantuan (Feb 27, 2022)

^Nessman's bird too


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Feb 27, 2022)

Gargantuan said:


> View attachment 1566475
> 
> ^Nessman's bird too
> 
> ...


It's over for the female sex.


----------



## Biiyo03 (Feb 27, 2022)

muh fkin ugly blobfish @StrangerDanger


----------



## Jagged0 (Feb 27, 2022)

Barrett is a gay faggot married to a man he has no appeal but for hairy high t men to cum in his asshole


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Feb 27, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Only an older Doutzen Kroes managed to survive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gargantuan said:


> View attachment 1566475
> 
> ^Nessman's bird too
> 
> ...


It's hilarious how easy it is to find examples of Barrett with random female celebrities just by Googling them. Olga Kurylenko is over 40 but manages to hold up well versus Barrett. There's only a handful of women I can think of who don't get destroyed by him.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Feb 27, 2022)

Is it normal for foreskin to NOT be sensitive? My foreskin just feels like NORMAL SKIN.​I have pinhole phimosis and I really don't feel anything special from the foreskin, it just feels like shaft skin.​


----------



## cmfanel (Feb 27, 2022)

Thats 2018 barrett, now post 2022 barrett



side note, anyone know what pants these are?


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Feb 27, 2022)

Cum guzzler that gets his insides rearranged by cock daily.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Feb 27, 2022)

Caesar Augustus said:


> View attachment 1567266
> 
> 
> Cum guzzler that gets his insides rearranged by cock daily.


Are you jealous?


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Feb 27, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Are you jealous?


Nah I don't like men.

Unlike you.


----------



## Deleted member 16101 (Feb 27, 2022)

Is it normal for foreskin to NOT be sensitive? My foreskin just feels like NORMAL SKIN.​I have PINHOLE PHIMOSIS and I really don't feel ANYTHING SPECIAL from the foreskin, it just feels like SHAFT SKIN.​


----------



## xanny (Feb 27, 2022)

alien model
appeal 404 not found


----------



## Lihito (Feb 27, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Only an older Doutzen Kroes managed to survive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fucking gay alien ABOMINATIONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Feb 27, 2022)

Caesar Augustus said:


> Nah I don't like men.


Ah, I assumed otherwise. Good thing you reminded us.


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Feb 27, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Ah, I assumed otherwise. Good thing you reminded us.


Keep simping for gay alien buddy boyo.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Mar 11, 2022)

Different species


----------



## Zenturio (Mar 11, 2022)

The second he gets a littlebit more bloated he looks like shit but otherwise like a god jfl


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Mar 11, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> The second he gets a littlebit more bloated he looks like shit but otherwise like a god jfl


Agreed. Filler adds inconsistency.


----------



## Reckless Turtle (May 20, 2022)

Who fogs in this IG post tailored to this website?







looksmax.org


----------



## ilovelamp08 (May 20, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1565998


That Jennifer Lawrence?


----------



## Reckless Turtle (May 20, 2022)

ilovelamp08 said:


> That Jennifer Lawrence?


Hailey Baldwin


----------



## ilovelamp08 (May 20, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> Hailey Baldwin


She looks weirdly like jennerfer lawrence in that pic


----------



## Survivor95 (May 20, 2022)

The *bloated lord is back, wonder when he will stop be so swollen in the face.*


----------



## ilovelamp08 (Jun 8, 2022)

Reckless Turtle said:


> View attachment 1565978
> View attachment 1566016
> View attachment 1566011
> View attachment 1566007
> ...


So basically this nigga never fucked any of them because he is gay and clearly not bisexual


----------



## tomsmith (Jan 7, 2023)

Mogged by Sara, Georgia Fowler and Kaia Gerber


----------



## tomsmith (Jan 7, 2023)

Feel bad for the dude on the left tbh


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Jan 7, 2023)

tomsmith said:


> Mogged by Sara, Georgia Fowler and Kaia Gerber


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Jan 7, 2023)

*crazy. hes so good looking & aesthetic. looks like a lion personified 
then i realise hes a homosexual and i liken him to a deer *


----------

